# Chinese & Taiwanese Honey Manufacturer Sentenced for Illegal Import Scheme!



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

*Just Received the ABJ Extra this Month!*

The *President of the Chinese Honey Manufacture *got 18 mths in federal prison for conspiring to smuggle Chinese-origin honey into the U.S. - some of which was tainted with antibiotics - to avoid nearly $4 million in anti-dumping duties. This sentence resulted from an investigation conducted by the U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) Office of Homeland Security Investigations (HSI).

Yong Xiang Yan, 61, was sentenced Nov. 9 in the Northern District of Illinois to 18 months in prison and was ordered to pay $3,953,515 in restitution. After serving his sentence, Yan will be turned over to ICE and placed into deportation proceedings.

A *Taiwanese executive of several honey import companies *was sentenced to 30 months in prison Friday for conspiring to avoid more than $5 million in U.S. anti-dumping duties by illegally importing Chinese-origin honey that was falsely identified as coming from South Korea, Taiwan, Thailand and India. This sentence resulted from an investigation conducted by the U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) Office of Homeland Security Investigations (HSI).

Hung Ta Fan, aka Michael Fan, 40, was sentenced Nov. 5 in the Northern District of Illinois to 30 months in prison and was ordered to pay $5,378,370 in restitution. He pleaded guilty to the charges in August, pursuant to a cooperation agreement with the government.



*You can get the rest of the story by reading the ABJ Extra!! *


----------



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

Restitution to who?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh you of little faith, everyone knows that after the attorneys are paid it will go into a special fund earmarked just for beekeepers to ummmmm buy some ocean front property in Arizona


----------



## Rob Renneker (Aug 7, 2006)

It probably goes to a non profit that conducts research on how many frames really should go in a brood box...


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

jim lyon said:


> Oh you of little faith, everyone knows that after the attorneys are paid it will go into a special fund earmarked just for beekeepers to ummmmm buy some ocean front property in Arizona


yeah, all 9 cents that will remain after the attorneys get their "fees". Beekeepers will be lucky to get a 25 cent coupon to buy something we don't need from someone we don't buy from.


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

*Here is the ABJ Extra address link to read the whole article, specially for those that might have additional questions!* 

http://www.americanbeejournal.com/site/epage/81673_828.htm


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

Restitution for unpaid duties (taxes).

Gee, *IF* they get caught, they only have to pay what they would have had to pay to begin with. Like that is going to be a deterrent to prevent folks trying to find ways around the import taxes.

Whatever happened to treble damages? Make them pay triple costs, instead of regular cost.


----------

